# Well water



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

I did a water change on all my tanks. The next day all of the fish in the 1st tank I changed died by the next morning. Our whole house water filters were plugged. The filters were only a week old. 
After I changed the filters the water pressure in the house dropped. Had to replace the well pump. That was just before Christmas. Haven't had any trouble since. 1st time anything like this has happened in the 20 yrs I've lived here. Obviously something got in there. Has anyone else had this problem


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Not me. I have had lighting strike the well pump but no filter plugging. What are they filtering?


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

Just sediment filters


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

I would take a look at the pressure tank. While it's not very common, I had a bladder fail in the tank once.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

The pump died at the same time as everything else. Vso problem was before the tank. And the tank was less than a year old.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the fish loss and the well pump. 

We also have a well and have no idea of how long the pump has been in place as it was here when we bought the house 27 years ago. I've been dreading both the lack of water when it fails and the cost to replace it. We have changed the pressure tank a few times due to bladder failure.

We also have a sediment filter, 20 micron, that gets changed a few times a year and I'm always checking it for more debris than usual. So far so good, fingers crossed.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Set aside some $$ Deeda because you are overdue.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> Set aside some $$ Deeda because you are overdue.


'Thanks for that!  You got me curious so I checked the original well drill log and it was drilled in mid- 1981, 5" casing, total depth 135 ft. with a casing length of 125 ft. in a shale aquifier. I have absolutely no info on the pump that was installed or if it was ever changed. I had even called the original well driller back in 1994 and he was rather old, kept paper records and had no idea of which pump was installed.

I even checked with the local health department and they had absolutely no records of anything so I got the well drill log info off of the state website.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

I've replaced the pressure tank twice. And that was the 2nd well pump in 20yrs. So your way overdue


----------



## willyg1631 (Feb 18, 2020)

Deeda. I agree, way overdue and the pump screen is probably half clogged. Better to do it in an organized way rather than in an emergency situation. Consider it preventative maintenance. 
Look into a variable speed pump for constant pressure so showers are just like city water. Bill


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks Bill for the pump suggestion and also to others who suggest it's time I looked into it before it becomes an issue.


----------



## willyg1631 (Feb 18, 2020)

This is the pump i have works great.
1-1/2 HP Stainless Steel Grundfos "Smart Motor" (2-Wire - 200-240V)
Variable-speed, electronically controlled, communicates with CU 301 status box
Highly-efficient Permanent-Magnet (PM) design w/ Thermal overload protection


----------

